# Schutz gegen Nachbauakkus bei Fujitsu Lifebooks?



## laxucoma (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo und guten Tag liebe Experten!

Bevor ich für unglaublich 80 Euro und mehr eine Original-Akku kaufe, frage ich lieber zuerst jemanden, der sich damit auskennt. 
Ich habe zwar auch schon in anderen HW-Foren gefragt (bitte nicht böse sein)  aber leider noch keine wirklich überzeugende Antwort auf mein Problem gefunden, außer, das Fujitsu angeblich mittels Schaltung verhindert, das No-Name-Akkus verwendet werden. 
Ist das wirklich so?

 Hier mein konkretes Problem:

Da die Akku meines 2 Jahre alten Fujitsu LifeBook AH532 schlapp macht, besorgte ich mir zuerst eine 5200 mAh No-Name-Akku. Nach deren Einbau lud das Notebook sie, bis nach ca. 10min die Ladekontrolllampe des LifeBook anfing blau\rot zu blinken. 
Außerdem ließ sich das Gerät mit der Ersatzakku nicht starten, erst nach Einlegen der alten Akku funktionierte das wieder.

 Zuerst dachte ich an einen Defekt der Ladeelektronik oder an ein falsches Akku-Modell, weshalb ich von unterschiedlichen Anbietern explizit für mein Modell nochmal 2 Ersatzakkus (4400 mAh) orderte. Leider mit den selben negativen Ergebnissen.

 Frage: woran kann es liegen?
 Ladegerät? Notebook?
 Ich habe keinen Schimmer und hoffe, das ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben könnt?

 Vielen Dank!!


----------



## DKK007 (17. Januar 2015)

Aus Brandschutzgründen, würde ich doch zum Original-Akku raten.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (17. Januar 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aus Brandschutzgründen, würde ich doch zum Original-Akku raten.


Also, ich finde die Preise für "Original" oft auch unverschämt,  mir wäre das Risiko von irgendwelchen  schlechten Nachbauten allerdings zu hoch.  Gerade wenn es Lith.IO Akkus sind,  wobei die Feuerwehr auch was zutun haben will....


Kann durchaus sein, das im Original Akku eine kleine Schaltung ist, die ein Noname verhindert, alleine aus Produkthaftungsgründen würde ich als Hersteller wohl das gleich anstreben...


----------



## D3LU (23. Januar 2015)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Also, ich finde die Preise für "Original" oft auch unverschämt,  mir wäre das Risiko von irgendwelchen  schlechten Nachbauten allerdings zu hoch.  Gerade wenn es Lith.IO Akkus sind,  wobei die Feuerwehr auch was zutun haben will....



Sehe ich ähnlich wie du, aber ich würde zu bedenken geben, dass es wohl wie bei allem ein paar große Firmen gibt die Akkuzellen herstellen und die dann an alle Akkuhersteller verkaufen?
Zusätzlich werden die Orginal-Akkus wohl auch hauptsächlich in Asien gefertigt wie die Nachbauten? Wenn man genauer hinschaut ist es sogar gut möglich dass es der gleiche Auftragsfertiger ist, der Orginal und Nachbau im Auftrag unterschiedlicher Firmen baut und dann passend beschriftet...

Zum Vergleich bei Dell auf deren Webseite kostet der günstigste passende Akku für mein Laptop akku e6500 - Dell ? Durchsuchen - Alles Dell.com 143,98€ (da kommen wohl Dell typisch dann noch 30€ Porto drauf)
und der Nachbau inklusive gleicher Features wie der Button und die LEDs(halt grüne LEDs anstelle der blauen des Orginals) zur Füllstandanzeige AKKU für Dell Latitude E6400 E6410 E6500 E6510 6600mAh Trade-Shop = 23,90€

CE Zeichen ist auch drauf wobei das wohl heutzutage fast alles bekommt.^^
Die Zellen sind (angeblich) von Panasonic.

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt dass alle Furz lang auf heise.de oder auch golem.de von Rückrufaktionen der großen Laptophersteller zu lesen ist...

Letztendlich trägt man halt das Risiko selbst.

Zum eigentlichen Thema. Da bleibt wohl nur mit einem Orginalakku zu testen, das würde zumindest zeigen dass Ladelektronik und Rest vom Laptop nicht das Problem sind. Gleichzeitig hättest du ja dann auch gewissheit dass es diesen Schutz tatsächlich gibt...


----------



## Abductee (23. Januar 2015)

Nachbau Akkus von einem deutschen Händler mit Versand aus Deutschland kann man ohne Bedenken kaufen.
Mit Direktversand aus Hongkong würd ich keinen Akku kaufen.

Den kannst du ohne schlechtes Gewissen kaufen:
PELTEC@ Premium Notebook Laptop Akku mit 4400mAh fÃ?r: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

